# Golden melons & Vibrant grapes tut



## Cadet_Smith (Feb 2, 2009)

This is the tut for my Golden Melons & Vibrant Grapes FOTD post.
I only changes one thing and that is the black khol liner. In the first post I didn't use any liner in my water I just left it bare.

K so here goes!

Start with a clean, moisturized and primed face.
Then get your brow pencil and draw a line at the bottom of your brow, following the shape. Like this. 






Then grab a stiff angled brush and dip it in to your highlight color, mine is Snow, and make a line beneath the pencil line. Then blend it down.













Then take your Rubenesque PP and with your finger pat & sweep some on your lid. Don't go over your crease.









Then grab Melon and a small brush and pat it on the inner and middle portion of your lid.









Then grab Vibrant Grape and using the same brush pat some on the outer portion of your lid blending it towards the middle portion.









Then take any black eyeshadow and a fluffy blender brush, I'm using the black in Danger Zone and the 217, and blend it in to your crease with buffing and sweeping motions.









Then take Snow and a flat fluffy brush and retouch your highlight. blend out any harsh lines.









Then take your Q-tip and clean up the edge and fill in the rest of your brows. Like this













Take you eyeliner and a thin line starting at the outer part moving in.








Should look like this.





Now take your zoomlash and apply it you your lashes focusing more on your outer lashes for that cat eye afffect.









Then take your foundation and your foundation brush and apply it. I like to start on my cheeks cuz thats my problem area. 









Once you've applied you foundation, take your concealer and cover up any of your problem areas.









Then take your powder and powder brush and apply it all over your face.









Take your cream blush and LIGHTLY tap your index finger in to it, then rub it in between your index and thumb, then pinch it on to your cheeks.





Then take your blush and blush brush and apply it to apples of your cheeks.









Now take your black eyeliner and line your waterline and set it with black eyeshadow , and curl your lashes.













Take you lip liner and lipstick and apply them.













Then take you lip gloss and apply it to the middle of your lips.





AND VOILA! Your done!













Face:
Cara Mia Silky Matte Gel
Rimmel Renew & Lift Founation
MAC Studio Finish Concealer
NYX Cream Blush in Hot Pink
NYX Mosaic Powder in Paradise

Eyes:
Bare Escentuals Prime Time Eyelid Primer
MAC Paint Pot in Rubenesque
MAC Pigment in Melon
MAC Eyeshadow in Vibrant Grape
MAC Mineralized Eyeshadow Trio in Danger Zone
Sally Girl Eyeshadow in Snow
Prestige Liquide Eyeliner in Black
Rimmel Khol Liner in Black
MAC Zoom Lash Mascara in Zoomblack

Lips:
Palladio Lipliner in Spice
Rimmel Lipstick in Just So
Bonnebell Liplites in Pink 
 


THANKS FOR LOOKING!!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Feb 2, 2009)

This is GORGEOUS! And so are you


----------



## claralikesguts (Feb 2, 2009)

this looks so good, i must try something similar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great job!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 2, 2009)

Great tut!  I love the colors you used.


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_this looks so good, i must try something similar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great job!_

 
Thanks! make sure to take pics if you ever do! =D


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 2, 2009)

This is beautiful, I am going to try this hopefully tomorrow, thanks


----------



## MissResha (Feb 2, 2009)

wow, you're beautiful. awesome tut!! thanks


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_This is beautiful, I am going to try this hopefully tomorrow, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome! Take pics!


----------



## MACLovin (Feb 3, 2009)

Gorgeous look! thanks for making a tutorial.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 3, 2009)

What a beautiful look!  You make it so easy.  I am going to have to try this.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 3, 2009)

Luv this look! 
Gracias! Now I really want Golden Melons Pigment!


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_Luv this look! 
Gracias! Now I really want Golden Melons Pigment!_

 
Thanks! Yeah it's definitely a Must Have!


----------



## Vaughn1999 (Feb 3, 2009)

So Beautiful.  Great Job!  I was looking at Melon last night and decided I didn't want it.... Now I think I do!


----------



## Azul (Feb 4, 2009)

I loved the colors, thank you!


----------



## glassy girl (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow u look beautifulll when ur finish and thanks for the tut.


----------



## JollieJanice (Feb 5, 2009)

I love this. I've tried purple and gold and it didn't work out. You knocked this look out the box.


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 5, 2009)

wow! i'm gonna try that combo tomorrow! i love it!


----------



## joey444 (Feb 5, 2009)

Gorgeous! Thanks for the tut!


----------



## CherryAcid (Feb 5, 2009)

That is gorgeous and really suits you!


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CherryAcid* 

 
_That is gorgeous and really suits you!_

 
Thank you! =D


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 7, 2009)

beautiful look.
great tut


----------



## GlitterGeet (Feb 8, 2009)

Wooww you are so lovely and I LOVE THIS LOOK! Thank you for this.


----------



## Rita_Perfect (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG in the photo where you are applying your eyeliner, you look like Kim Kardashian! So gorgeous!!


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rita_Perfect* 

 
_OMG in the photo where you are applying your eyeliner, you look like Kim Kardashian! So gorgeous!!_

 
Haha omg! Really?? lol! Thanks!


----------



## beezyfree (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cadet_Smith* 

 
_This is the tut for my Golden Melons & Vibrant Grapes FOTD post.
I only changes one thing and that is the black khol liner. In the first post I didn't use any liner in my water I just left it bare.

K so here goes!

Start with a clean, moisturized and primed face.
Then get your brow pencil and draw a line at the bottom of your brow, following the shape. Like this. 






Then grab a stiff angled brush and dip it in to your highlight color, mine is Snow, and make a line beneath the pencil line. Then blend it down.













Then take your Rubenesque PP and with your finger pat & sweep some on your lid. Don't go over your crease.









Then grab Melon and a small brush and pat it on the inner and middle portion of your lid.









Then grab Vibrant Grape and using the same brush pat some on the outer portion of your lid blending it towards the middle portion.









Then take any black eyeshadow and a fluffy blender brush, I'm using the black in Danger Zone and the 217, and blend it in to your crease with buffing and sweeping motions.









Then take Snow and a flat fluffy brush and retouch your highlight. blend out any harsh lines.









Then take your Q-tip and clean up the edge and fill in the rest of your brows. Like this













Take you eyeliner and a thin line starting at the outer part moving in.








Should look like this.





Now take your zoomlash and apply it you your lashes focusing more on your outer lashes for that cat eye afffect.









Then take your foundation and your foundation brush and apply it. I like to start on my cheeks cuz thats my problem area. 









Once you've applied you foundation, take your concealer and cover up any of your problem areas.









Then take your powder and powder brush and apply it all over your face.









Take your cream blush and LIGHTLY tap your index finger in to it, then rub it in between your index and thumb, then pinch it on to your cheeks.





Then take your blush and blush brush and apply it to apples of your cheeks.









Now take your black eyeliner and line your waterline and set it with black eyeshadow , and curl your lashes.













Take you lip liner and lipstick and apply them.













Then take you lip gloss and apply it to the middle of your lips.





AND VOILA! Your done!













Face:
Cara Mia Silky Matte Gel
Rimmel Renew & Lift Founation
MAC Studio Finish Concealer
NYX Cream Blush in Hot Pink
NYX Mosaic Powder in Paradise

Eyes:
Bare Escentuals Prime Time Eyelid Primer
MAC Paint Pot in Rubenesque
MAC Pigment in Melon
MAC Eyeshadow in Vibrant Grape
MAC Mineralized Eyeshadow Trio in Danger Zone
Sally Girl Eyeshadow in Snow
Prestige Liquide Eyeliner in Black
Rimmel Khol Liner in Black
MAC Zoom Lash Mascara in Zoomblack

Lips:
Palladio Lipliner in Spice
Rimmel Lipstick in Just So
Bonnebell Liplites in Pink 
 


THANKS FOR LOOKING!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 

*VERY NIIIICE! I LOVE IT *


----------



## ApplePeace (Feb 18, 2009)

soo pretty


----------



## Lilli-Marleen (Feb 19, 2009)

It looks so beautiful. Great combination


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lilli-Marleen* 

 
_It looks so beautiful. Great combination _

 
Thanks!


----------



## mymacmenagerie (Feb 19, 2009)

Awesome!!  and I love the title... "Golden Melons"...soooo not thinking about makeup!!  LOL


----------



## mac-gic (Feb 20, 2009)

you look gorgeous...its superb colour combi. i really liked it


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac-gic* 

 
_you look gorgeous...its superb colour combi. i really liked it_

 
Thanks alot!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Feb 20, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~*Starlicious*~* 

 
_Love it!_

 
I'm glad!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 2, 2009)

i really like this!


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_i really like this!_

 
 Aww I'm glad!!


----------



## Ariankara (Mar 5, 2009)

Really georgous! I try it tomorrow!

But... Your foundation is'nt so light for you?


----------



## fintia (Mar 6, 2009)

Very very nice!


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ariankara* 

 
_Really georgous! I try it tomorrow!

But... Your foundation is'nt so light for you?_

 
It is a little but the flash on the camera washes everything out


----------



## pyxystixx (Mar 6, 2009)

I need to get Melon!!!!  I love it honey!


----------



## Nita67 (Mar 7, 2009)

This is so beautiful I am going to put it on right now!!!


----------



## msmomobeans (Mar 8, 2009)

oh my gosh!
this is so pretty♥


----------



## User38 (Mar 8, 2009)

Lovely colors and application.. you look beautiful


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Mar 16, 2009)

This tut made me go out and buy Vibrant Grape! LOL. So beautiful, thanks!


----------



## sponza (Mar 16, 2009)

woooowww


----------



## cimelleh (Mar 27, 2009)

you are beautiful!


----------



## kaberaldo (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you so much, this is realli nice!!!


----------



## Breanne Angelo (Mar 31, 2009)

You have perfect eyebrows!


----------



## AliVix1 (Mar 31, 2009)

damn great tut!!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 2, 2009)

dayum that looks great! Thanks for posting this


----------



## ximenall (Apr 2, 2009)

I like how the foundation looks in pictures.


----------



## bowsandhearts (Apr 3, 2009)

I love ittttt!


----------



## ecberger (Jul 5, 2009)

i love it! looks great


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 5, 2009)

very pretty look! nice tut


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 5, 2009)

one of the best tuts i've seen on here! i'm gonna definitely try this out!


----------



## dammitjanet10 (Jul 6, 2009)

This is so great!  Beautiful job!


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 6, 2009)

such a great look thanks for the step by step!


----------



## Alize (Aug 31, 2009)

I love the look


----------

